# Japanese plateware?



## agp (Nov 18, 2013)

Can anyone recommend an online website that sells Japanese or Japanese style plateware at an affordable price? The only one I know is Korin but its products are above my price range.


----------



## seattle_lee (Nov 18, 2013)

Daiso

They've got a B&M store here in seattle; I've bought a bunch of bowls & plates from them. Good value.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 18, 2013)

Mutual Trading Co. in LA?: http://www.lamtc.com/


----------



## agp (Nov 19, 2013)

seattle_lee said:


> Daiso
> 
> They've got a B&M store here in seattle; I've bought a bunch of bowls & plates from them. Good value.



I'm looking at their website... when it says $# for 10pks, does that mean it's the cost for 10 pieces? If so then that's unbelievably cheap.



ecchef said:


> Mutual Trading Co. in LA?: http://www.lamtc.com/



I can't order anything online though.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 19, 2013)

There is a store that kind of reminds me of Kaufman Mercantile, but they mostly deal with Japanese serving ware, and they make a big deal about the items being "curated" by somebody. I saw the link on KKF originally, but now I can't think of it for the life of me. I remember some prices being pretty reasonable. If somebody else knows what I'm talking about, that might be a good place to look.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been buying plates and serving pieces from Korin for years. Restaurant quality stuff. Watch for sales and clearance.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 19, 2013)

seattle_lee said:


> Daiso
> 
> They've got a B&M store here in seattle; I've bought a bunch of bowls & plates from them. Good value.




this is the original japanese Dollar Store. just went this sat. it was a feeding frenzy in there.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 19, 2013)

Daiso is fun! Miss that place and HT Oak Tree Market up around 90th and Aurora.


----------



## heirkb (Nov 19, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> There is a store that kind of reminds me of Kaufman Mercantile, but they mostly deal with Japanese serving ware, and they make a big deal about the items being "curated" by somebody. I saw the link on KKF originally, but now I can't think of it for the life of me. I remember some prices being pretty reasonable. If somebody else knows what I'm talking about, that might be a good place to look.



Rikumo.com?


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 19, 2013)

heirkb said:


> Rikumo.com?



That's similar, but I don't think it's exactly the one I'm thinking of, as I don't see "curated by" on the product descriptions. Nice site, though, thanks!


----------



## seattle_lee (Nov 19, 2013)

agp said:


> I'm looking at their website... when it says $# for 10pks, does that mean it's the cost for 10 pieces? If so then that's unbelievably cheap.



Yes. 

And it sure is.


----------

